# Mail: fatal: pipe_command



## Cryar (22. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag,

Habe Probleme beim versenden und empfangen von emails, googeln und forumsuche war leider nicht erfolgreich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen:

- ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1
- Debian Lenny 5
- roundcube wird benützt (weiß nicht ob dass von bedeutung ist)

Mail-err und -warn Protokoll:


> pipe[15766]: fatal: pipe_command: execvp  /usr/bin/maildrop: Permission denied
> pipe[15776]: fatal: pipe_command: execvp  /usr/bin/maildrop: Permission denied
> pipe[15777]: fatal: pipe_command: execvp  /usr/bin/maildrop: Permission denied
> pipe[15779]: fatal: pipe_command: execvp  /usr/bin/maildrop: Permission denied
> ...


ISPC-Cron Protokoll:


> /bin/sh: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh: No such file or  directory
> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/.getmail_lock': Permission denied
> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/.getmail_lock': Permission denied
> touch: cannot touch `/tmp/.getmail_lock': Permission denied
> ...


meine /etc/postfix/master.cf


> #
> # Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
> # of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
> #
> ...


weiß jemand was schief läuft bzw. wie ich das Problem beheben kann!? 

falls noch irgendwelche configs oder daten benötigt werden bescheid geben 




Edit:

konnte das Problem einschränken... kann nun mails verschicken aber keine empfangen.

Die mailwarteschlange wird nicht abgearbeitet. Fehler kommen auch keine mehr ausser:

(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open  mailbox.)


mfg,
Cryar


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2010)

Sieht aus als ob die Festplatte voll ist. Wenn selbst der root User nicht mehr in /tmp schreiben kann.


----------



## Cryar (23. Juni 2010)

guten morgen,

also fetplatte sollte nicht voll sein:
hier rauskopiert aus ispconfig festplattenbelegung

Dateisystem 	    Typ             Größe             In Verwendung             verfügbar             Verwendung in %             gemountet unter             /dev/hda1ext318G1.5G16G9%/tmpfstmpfs503M0503M0%/lib/init/rwudevtmpfs10M588K9.5M6%/devtmpfstmpfs503M0503M0%/dev/shm/dev/hdb1ext320G173M19G1%/var/vmail/dev/hdb2ext320G186M19G1%/var/www

ich benütze virtual box (headless) ... auf meinem testsystem hatte ich den server bereits genau so aufgesetzt, da ging alles nun läufts auf dem root server als vm.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/vmail


----------



## Cryar (23. Juni 2010)

hier die ausgabe:



> ls -la /var/vmail/
> insgesamt 48
> drwx------  6 vmail vmail  4096 23. Jun 08:17 .
> drwxr-xr-x 15 root  root   4096 18. Jun 08:31 ..
> ...


Konnte das Problem glaube ich löschen. Habe maildrop neuinstalliert. nun gehts.

Jetzt habe ich dass Problem dass jede Mail egal ob von aussen oder von innen als ***SPAM*** getaggt wird. 
Habe bei der Mailbox "normal" als einstellung gewählt. Die emails waren testemails mit textinhalt.


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

Dann schau in den Mailhaeder und poste die Zeilen die dort zum Thema spam tagging drin stehen.


----------



## Cryar (24. Juni 2010)

morgen,

hier mal die zeilen zum spam in einer testemail:



> [...]
> X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at xxx.de
> X-Spam-Flag: NO
> X-Spam-Score: 2.818
> ...


hmm er sagt zu zwar Spam status: NO ... aber trotzdem wird dass Subject zu ***SPAM***


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2010)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=18109&postcount=6


----------



## Cryar (24. Juni 2010)

super!

Danke dir Till.

Nun funktioniert der Spamfilter richtig.


----------

